# Cocoa and Milo two ragdolls seek home together



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

Cocoa and Milo are best friends and so are seeking a new family, together. They are both affectionate and friendly. Milo can become nervous in new situations, but once he feels secure he is just fine. Cocoa is the more confident of the two. They are not used to young children, but should settle happily with a family with older children 10 years+ who know how to behave around animals. They use their litter tray reliably.Cocoa and Milo enjoy having supervised access to a secure garden and need a home where they will have plenty of human companionship. For more information, please click on the Ragdolls Seeking New Families
If you are interested in homing these two together then please fill in our on line application form here UKRCC Adoption Form


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

poss home found


----------



## jilly40 (Oct 22, 2008)

aww good they are lovely  xx


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

now re homed


----------



## lau02 (May 24, 2009)

aww thats great they are lovely.


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

They are stunning! Glad they found a home together.


----------

